# A little Christmas cheer



## 2smoke (May 27, 2012)

From my wife.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice! She's a keeper!


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice gift!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice. For some reason a good cigar is just more enjoyable when it is gifted to you by a friend or relative.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Nice. For some reason a good cigar is just more enjoyable when it is gifted to you by a friend or relative.


That is a fact!


----------



## 2smoke (May 27, 2012)

She is a keeper for sure. This June we will celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Is that what they call Afternoon Delight in the winter months?


----------

